# spots on shell



## Skyler Nell (May 20, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I have a quick question. 

I have noticed lately that Donatello has got some slightly lighter splotches on his shell. It's only on the shutes. They spots are very very tiny and you wouldn't notice them from far away, they're only slightly lighter then his shell color.

His shell has been hardening up and he is in a different environment then before, so could this be the cause?

I thought i had seen another post like this awhile ago but i couldn't find it! Thanks


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (May 20, 2010)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## Skyler Nell (May 21, 2010)




----------



## Skyler Nell (May 22, 2010)

Anyone got any input???
Thanks!


----------



## Candy (May 23, 2010)

I'm not sure about these spots, but thought I would bump this back to the first page so maybe someone could help who knows.


----------



## tortoisenerd (May 23, 2010)

My very wild guess is that it could be a start of some sort of fungus, but I would want someone else to back me up on that, so I'm also bumping this back up as I'm curious.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2010)

I think its the same thing as the little swirls that others are seeing on their growing babies. One school of thought was that it might be the calcium growing through the shell. At any rate, I don't think its anything to worry about.


----------



## Skyler Nell (May 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone 
I'll just keep an eye on it, if it gets any worse!


----------

